# Mulberry Leather Gloves



## Cookies1993

Hello all  

I tried the 'Soft Nappa Leather Gloves' over the weekend instore, but I couldn't decide which colour to go for... black or charcoal

The leather was super soft, some of the softest I've felt! They do seem very delicate though...

Does anyone have them already and can show photos of how they look after a few years? I would like them to last a good few years! But conscious of how durable they are!  

Black or Charcoal?


----------



## Cookies1993

Anyone? Which colour should I get?


----------



## 24shaz

I really like the charcoal


----------



## Chanelconvert

I just ordered the black. I haven’t even seen it in real life but I hope they last a long time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have 5 pairs for me they are overpriced - yes they are lovely and soft but they look shabby stretched and wrinkled in no time I won’t buy any more


----------



## 24shaz

elvisfan4life said:


> I have 5 pairs for me they are overpriced - yes they are lovely and soft but they look shabby stretched and wrinkled in no time I won’t buy any more


This is interesting to know, thanks. Have never bought M gloves - mostly because I find the sizing baffling - & have always wondered if there’s much difference between them and high street leather gloves.


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> I just ordered the black. I haven’t even seen it in real life but I hope they last a long time.



Nice! Have they arrived? What do you think? I've been back to the store a few times and can't decide still. Have you got any photos of yours?


----------



## Cookies1993

24shaz said:


> I really like the charcoal


They do look nice, a little bit different to the usual black everyone has..


----------



## Cookies1993

24shaz said:


> This is interesting to know, thanks. Have never bought M gloves - mostly because I find the sizing baffling - & have always wondered if there’s much difference between them and high street leather gloves.


The leather was on another level of softness in my opinion...


----------



## Cookies1993

elvisfan4life said:


> I have 5 pairs for me they are overpriced - yes they are lovely and soft but they look shabby stretched and wrinkled in no time I won’t buy any more


Interesting, what draws me is how soft they are and you can tell the leather is really nice quality, but at the same time, conscious they are too delicate..

Do you have any photos of what your gloves look like now?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> Nice! Have they arrived? What do you think? I've been back to the store a few times and can't decide still. Have you got any photos of yours?



it arrived but I have to change the size. I’ll be picking it up on Monday because we’re isolating, and I’ll take photos and post it here. I’m still undecided, It’s so soft and I love the cashmere lining. I think that the outside leather of Ugg gloves is much nicer, but I don’t like those fluffy cuffs and only 10% cashmere.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Also, I’m only getting the mulberry one because it’s 30% off.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cookies1993 said:


> Interesting, what draws me is how soft they are and you can tell the leather is really nice quality, but at the same time, conscious they are too delicate..
> 
> Do you have any photos of what your gloves look like now?



Sorry no they are very wrinkled though


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> it arrived but I have to change the size. I’ll be picking it up on Monday because we’re isolating, and I’ll take photos and post it here. I’m still undecided, It’s so soft and I love the cashmere lining. I think that the outside leather of Ugg gloves is much nicer, but I don’t like those fluffy cuffs and only 10% cashmere.



Ahh, interesting to hear. I had Ugg leather gloves before too, however I don't think the leather was as soft as the Mulberry ones. I think the Mulberry ones are a lot classier than the Ugg ones. Look forward to seeing your photos when you pick them up on Monday! 

How did you get the 30% off?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> Ahh, interesting to hear. I had Ugg leather gloves before too, however I don't think the leather was as soft as the Mulberry ones. I think the Mulberry ones are a lot classier than the Ugg ones. Look forward to seeing your photos when you pick them up on Monday!
> 
> How did you get the 30% off?



My local store just opened up and almost everything is pre-order, that is why everything is 30% off. Not a single stock in store, and I have to order and pay in full. I ended up buying a few bags .


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> My local store just opened up and almost everything is pre-order, that is why everything is 30% off. Not a single stock in store, and I have to order and pay in full. I ended up buying a few bags .



Did you manage to pick your gloves up yesterday?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> Did you manage to pick your gloves up yesterday?


 I did.


----------



## Chanelconvert

It’s super soft, but I’m not really sure about it. I’ll keep it because I really need it but I’ll see how if it age nicely.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Also, the sizing is weird. This feels really tight but the next size up is way too long in the fingers.


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> It’s super soft, but I’m not really sure about it. I’ll keep it because I really need it but I’ll see how if it age nicely.


I agree they're super soft right! Have you tried/considered other brands?


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> Also, the sizing is weird. This feels really tight but the next size up is way too long in the fingers.


What size did you get? I think it is better to have them tight, they will loosen up through use  

They look great on you! very classy!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> What size did you get? I think it is better to have them tight, they will loosen up through use
> 
> I got 7.5. They are very soft and feels really luxurious. I have considered Bally but the SA’s are snooty, and no way I’m going back to them. What about you? Is there a particular brand you’re drawn to?
> 
> 
> They look great on you! very classy!


 
thank you.


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> thank you.



I've got Aspinal of London gloves too (black and brown pair), Dents are nice too. Both UK brands, nice soft leather and lovely cashmere lined! Would recommend the Aspinal ones  I can take a photo of them if you would like?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> I agree they're super soft right! Have you tried
> 
> 
> Cookies1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Aspinal of London gloves too (black and brown pair), Dents are nice too. Both UK brands, nice soft leather and lovely cashmere lined! Would recommend the Aspinal ones  I can take a photo of them if you would like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes please.
Click to expand...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cookies1993 said:


> I've got Aspinal of London gloves too (black and brown pair), Dents are nice too. Both UK brands, nice soft leather and lovely cashmere lined! Would recommend the Aspinal ones  I can take a photo of them if you would like?



I agree I have both and prefer both to mulberry


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have only worn the middle pair and am not impressed at the quality or wrinkling they have only been worn a few times give me dent gloves any day


----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## 24shaz

elvisfan4life said:


> View attachment 5350248
> View attachment 5350249
> View attachment 5350250
> 
> 
> I have only worn the middle pair and am not impressed at the quality or wrinkling they have only been worn a few times give me dent gloves any day


Those Polly gloves are stunning!


----------



## Cookies1993

These are both from Aspinal of London. Size 7.5
Black pair has been worn for 1 winter
Brown pair has been worn only a few times


----------



## Cookies1993

These are Dents
Black pair are around 5 years old
Brown pair are around 2 years old


----------



## Cookies1993

elvisfan4life said:


> View attachment 5350250
> 
> 
> I have only worn the middle pair and am not impressed at the quality or wrinkling they have only been worn a few times give me dent gloves any day


 Love the colour of these!


----------



## Cookies1993

posted photos of the Aspinal and Dents ones. 

I do think your Mulberry ones look classier!


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347673
> View attachment 5347674
> View attachment 5347676
> View attachment 5347675


posted photos of the Aspinal and Dents ones.

I do think your Mulberry ones look classier!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Your hands looks lovely in these gloves. It looks like the brown ones held up really well. I really love the brown ones


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> posted photos of the Aspinal and Dents ones.
> 
> I do think your Mulberry ones look classier!


Thank you, you’re too kind. I’ll give you an update after the Australian winter how the gloves look afterward.


----------



## Chanelconvert

@elvisfan4life, what gloves is the first black pair with turn lock? They look beautiful.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chanelconvert said:


> @elvisfan4life, what gloves is the first black pair with turn lock? They look beautiful.


They are thicker more pebbles leather I think they were just called turn lock gloves from about 6-7 years ago


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> Thank you, you’re too kind. I’ll give you an update after the Australian winter how the gloves look afterward.


Please do! I do like to stick with British brands since I'm in the UK haha. What other brands have you tried?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> Please do! I do like to stick with British brands since I'm in the UK haha. What other brands have you tried?


I haven’t had leather gloves before. I had an aunt that lived in Canada and had the most amazing leather gloves with the softest rabbit fur inside when I was 4 YO. I promised myself that I would have one when I grow-up. 36 years later, I am on the hunt for similar gloves but not with rabbit fur.


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> I haven’t had leather gloves before. I had an aunt that lived in Canada and had the most amazing leather gloves with the softest rabbit fur inside when I was 4 YO. I promised myself that I would have one when I grow-up. 36 years later, I am on the hunt for similar gloves but not with rabbit fur.



That is such a cute story! You will shortly find you will not want any other type of gloves in your life! I must have around 30 pairs of leather gloves! Enjoy your Mulberry gloves! Will be interested to hear how they hold up over time!


----------



## Cookies1993

Hello! How are your leather gloves holding up? Looking at them again as it is getting cold in the UK!


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> I haven’t had leather gloves before. I had an aunt that lived in Canada and had the most amazing leather gloves with the softest rabbit fur inside when I was 4 YO. I promised myself that I would have one when I grow-up. 36 years later, I am on the hunt for similar gloves but not with rabbit fur.


Hello! How are your leather gloves holding up? Looking at them again as it is getting cold in the UK!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> Hello! How are your leather gloves holding up? Looking at them again as it is getting cold in the UK!


Hi Cookies1993, the gloves are the same. It was stretched a little bit but it looks exactly the same. I’ll take photo tomorrow as i leave it in my car compartment.


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi Cookies1993, the gloves are the same. It was stretched a little bit but it looks exactly the same. I’ll take photo tomorrow as i leave it in my car compartment.


That would be great to see how they are holding up! Have you worn them much?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Cookies1993 said:


> Hello! How are your leather gloves holding up? Looking at them again as it is getting cold in the UK!


Hi @Cookies1993, I’m so sorry I’ve been MIA. Here’s the recent photos of my mulberry gloves


----------



## Cookies1993

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi @Cookies1993, I’m so sorry I’ve been MIA. Here’s the recent photos of my mulberry gloves
> 
> View attachment 5670779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670781


Thanks for remembering to come back to me! I might have to try them again in store! It is freezing in the UK at the moment! Could you take a photo of them on? Just to see if the creases come out etc


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cookies1993 said:


> Thanks for remembering to come back to me! I might have to try them again in store! It is freezing in the UK at the moment! Could you take a photo of them on? Just to see if the creases come out etc


Unless you get an outlet bargain price save your money buy dents


----------

